# Achat d'application problème



## gaby1803 (15 Février 2014)

Bonjour. Lorsque j'achète un jeu sur l'Apple store de mon iphone ou iPad, celui ci me demande que mon code de mon identifiant Apple. La carte est enregistrée, ce qui est plutôt pratique, mais est ce qu'il y a moyen de sécuriser un peu ? Par exemple en demandant le cryptogramme de la carte ou autre ? 

Merci à vous


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

Cryptogramme de carte?
et comment?

le moyen hyper classique de sécuriser c'est de ne PAS mettre de moyen de paiement du tout

et de n'entrer le moyen de paiement QUE temporairement , juste le temps pour achat
Après achat on remet _moyen de paiement : AUCUN_


----------



## gaby1803 (15 Février 2014)

Je sais pas comment. Mais lors d'un premier achat, Apple m'avait demandé juste le cryptogramme visuel de carte 

C'est une option effectivement, mais j'achète pas mal de jeux ou autre, & rentrer son code de carte bleu a chaque fois est long & fastidieux  ..


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

ahh ben si effectivement t'es un gros acheteur le mode "aucun"  c'est genant

ceci dit Apple a toujours remboursé les erreurs ou hacks flagrants


----------



## gaby1803 (15 Février 2014)

Oui effectivement je tourne souvent a 1 application par semaine c'est pour ça .. 

Donc pour l'instant aucune solution pour sécuriser, juste le mdp d'identifiant Apple


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

gaby1803 a dit:


> Oui effectivement je tourne souvent a 1 application par semaine c'est pour ça ..
> 
> Donc pour l'instant aucune solution pour sécuriser, juste le mdp d'identifiant Apple


en même temps avec un bon gerant de mots de passe et notes privées ( y en a des tonnes) 
copier coller les infos carte se fait en un clic
(voire avec certains en remplissage automatique)


----------



## gaby1803 (15 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> en même temps avec un bon gerant de mots de passe et notes privées ( y en a des tonnes)
> copier coller les infos carte se fait en un clic
> (voire avec certains en remplissage automatique)



Effectivement c'est une éventualité, merci, mais c'est pas ce que je recherche. Merci de votre en tout cas


----------



## drs (16 Février 2014)

gaby1803 a dit:


> Je sais pas comment. Mais lors d'un premier achat, Apple m'avait demandé juste le cryptogramme visuel de carte
> 
> C'est une option effectivement, mais j'achète pas mal de jeux ou autre, & rentrer son code de carte bleu a chaque fois est long & fastidieux  ..



Oui lorsqu'on veut télécharger une appli depuis un iDevice qui n'a jamais été utilisé avec le compte iTunes auparavant.
Il demande une fois le crypto de la carte.


----------

